# Sales tax number question



## Stacyspy (Sep 7, 2016)

I received an invitation to a craft show, and they sent me an application. They require me to give them my sales tax number. I've never had that asked before, and I've filled out a good number of apps. Is that standard, and my other shows don't bother with it? Or is that something they shouldn't ask? Thanks for any info


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 8, 2016)

Every market I have done has had to have my re-sale number. Some one copies of the re-sale certificate. In California they are quite strict about it


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 8, 2016)

All but the really small school shows that I've done have required my sales tax ID number.  It likely varies from place to place.


----------



## earlene (Sep 8, 2016)

See this site for Missouri Sales Tax ID info.


----------



## Stacyspy (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks! I have one, I've just never had anyone ask for it.




earlene said:


> See this site for Missouri Sales Tax ID info.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 8, 2016)

I sell my products (not bath & body) at wholesale and I ask for a tax ID number when establishing a wholesale account with someone. 

That information tells me the person is prepared to pay state sales tax on their sales within their state. Otherwise, I could be held liable for paying MY state sales tax on my sales to them. 

It also means the person is more likely to be a legit business -- it weeds out most of the retail buyers who sneakily want to buy at wholesale. I get a few like that from time to time.

If a craft fair does not ask for ID numbers, then the fair organizers could be held liable for paying state sales tax on the gross sales from the show -- they can't prove their vendors are ready to pay the sales tax. So it's pretty dumb to not want that info from their vendors.


----------



## Stacyspy (Sep 8, 2016)

It makes sense. It just threw me for a second. I'm wondering if because there are also direct market folks at the shows I do, the organizers assume everyone has one, or is covered. 




DeeAnna said:


> I sell my products (not bath & body) at wholesale and I ask for a tax ID number when establishing a wholesale account with someone.
> 
> That information tells me the person is prepared to pay state sales tax on sales within their state. Otherwise, I could be held liable for paying MY state sales tax on my sales to them.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 8, 2016)

It's possible you're right, but that's a lazy way of doing things, especially when the organizer just has to add another line to the sign-up form for the tax ID -- it's a simple fix that could save hours of grief later!  It's also possible some organizers, especially of the very small fairs, haven't done the homework to understand their potential liability. Hard to say.


----------



## TBandCW (Sep 8, 2016)

Here in Nevada you fill out a tax form at the end of the show and can use your social security number if you don't have a tax id.  Makes it easy on the person who only sells occasionally. 

I also sell in Calif and have a sales tax permit with them.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 8, 2016)

In Michigan you can do a concessionaires form for those that only do a few a year.  It can be filled out and submitted at the end of each show.


----------

